# 10 bitten by snakes in two weeks



## Fuscus (May 5, 2012)

[URL]http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/story/2012/05/05/10-bitten-snakes-two-weeks-wayne-sachs/[/URL]


----------



## Tassie97 (May 5, 2012)

> "Immediately dial 000, triple zero (000), stay as still as possible and let the help come to you. As hard as it is, you must stay calm, as panicking will cause your heart rate to increase and spread the *poison* around your body quicker," he said.​


:facepalm:


----------



## Fuscus (May 5, 2012)

Tassie97 -Its close enough


----------



## veenarm (May 5, 2012)

But not correct, like most journalism.


----------



## -Peter (May 5, 2012)

FFS, who cares if its referred to as venom or poison. Grow up and worry about something worthwhile. At least they are trying to help. The article doesn't sensationalise aqnd gives good advice for a change.


----------



## snakelady-viper (May 5, 2012)

Same here in the hunter valley seems to be alot of black and greentree snakes feeding up on frogs Normally a bit quiet now but still attending lots of calls every day


----------



## Kareeves (May 5, 2012)

no one ever feels sorry for the snake. Por bloody thing


----------



## Origamislice (May 5, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> :facepalm:



Exactly how I felt when I read the article. The article is trying to educate people. They should be right.


----------



## Fuscus (May 5, 2012)

LOL To underline the fact that they are still about and active - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...373/well-finally-happened-185906/#post2187822


----------

